# Prop Servo-Driven Head Turn



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks bro i really apprecaite you taking the time to do that . looks pretty simple


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

no problem, it really is simple, honestly!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, thanks. Makes perfect sense now. Great job again on the caretaker!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Mr. Chicken! Attaboy, Luther!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the how to. I love his face. Did you make it or but it somewhere?


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Junkie, I bought it at Transworld St. Louis from ghostride.com booth


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for the how-to  I am now starting to understand servos and their controllers. 

The movement and the expression on his face are perfect. He just looks so confused as to why all these people are in his graveyard!


----------



## creep house (May 7, 2007)

*care taker*

I love this.......

would you build one for me ???

and if you did , how much ???


Thank you


Casey..................Creep House Productions


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very nicely done. I like how smoothly the head moves. It dorsn't seem jurky like some props.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, all, thanks again for the compliments
Casey, though I had fun making this, I'm so tied up with my Halloween projects this year, I just don't have the time...but if you use the parts I suggested, I think it is even easier to make than it appears, really!


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

This is awesome! Can you describe (or post pics) of how you mounted the servo? Is the PVC pipe just sitting on the turntable?


----------



## creep house (May 7, 2007)

hi , do you still have video of this ??? i know its been 4 years , but thought i would try ... thx


----------

